# Underdrive Crank Pulley



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

I saw on e-bay one for sale. When you upgrade your pulleys don't they usually come in a kit of 2 or 3 pulleys? Is it useless to just replace the underdrive crank pulley?
Thanks


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_I saw on e-bay one for sale. When you upgrade your pulleys don't they usually come in a kit of 2 or 3 pulleys? Is it useless to just replace the underdrive crank pulley?
Thanks
I have one of those as well as my friend...they are beautiful and the price is right.....the other pullys are just for looks......you will feel the differance...and not just a lighter wallet that the big names give you


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (Salsa GTI)*

This is the one I am referring to. Tell me, what do you think of this one? Should I grab this?
Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*

THat's the one I have......It's beautifull.....get it you wont be sorry


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (Salsa GTI)*

Thanks buddy!


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*

Just purchased it. Can't wait to install it!!!








I don't know if this is a stupid question but will I have to change or upgrade anything else because of this pulley upgrade? Will I have to reprogram my GIAC chip?
Thanks


_Modified by mk3gti at 8:49 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_Just purchased it. Can't wait to install it!!!








I don't know if this is a stupid question but will I have to change or upgrade anything else because of this pulley upgrade? Will I have to reprogram my GIAC chip?
Thanks

_Modified by mk3gti at 8:49 AM 4-8-2007_

No, just get shorter belts as it suggests.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

No, you will not need to change anything. Make sure you buy the correct serpentine and V-belts and slap that sucker on there. It's a nice mod for the price. Enjoy it!


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

Cool, thanks.
How do I go about finding out how much smaller of a belt/s I need?
Won't I just need to get a smaller serpintine belt?


_Modified by mk3gti at 12:32 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

bump for your answer, i'm thinking of buying one of these as well.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*

its a great piece for the price and doesn't underdrive the alternator or power steering as much as 3 piece sets but still cuts way down on rotating mass, allowing the engine to rev faster and more freely. you will need a new v belt as there will be too much slack to take up with just adjusting it and it will stretch after driving so retighten it after a few hundred miles. they tell you the lengths with the pulley in the instructions.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (all-starr-me)*

It won't come with instructions. Check the above E-Bay link.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*

How hard is the install on all 3 pulleys?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

interesting....how the hell do they expect us to find the correct sized belt?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

I'll post the size later today.......and just do what most people do....buy a few...that are smaller than stock use the one that fits best..and return the rest.....
But for the lazy folks..I'll post the sizes of the 2 belts


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i don't like the idea of just buying belts and slapping them on there like that...don't they have to have a proper type of thread or anything like that?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

NO
just correct rib count and length.
and the power steering belt is just width and length.
Post sizes in an hour


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Much appreciated. Thanks Salsa GTI!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mk3gti)*

Sorry for the delay








The Power steering V belt size is- top width=11mm
Efective length=735mm
Serp Belt size 6 rib Effective length=1105mm
So take thes numbers and get the belt of your choice


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Sorry for the delay








The Power steering V belt size is- top width=11mm
Efective length=735mm
Serp Belt size 6 rib Effective length=1105mm
So take thes numbers and get the belt of your choice









just for info, the stock size is 11.5x755 and 1153 for the Serp belt, so there IS a reduction
good post !


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Yes the serp pully is reduced to the size of the power steering pully on the stock setup....and the power steering is even smaller....It's a nice part...and cheep


----------



## lehr leistung (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

its alot smaller... plus it less than half of the weight


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (lehr leistung)*

Thanks allot Salsa for your help and info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gti)*

ordered one yesterday.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (redzone98)*

You guys tempted me into ordering one as well. If nothing else, it will be another shiney part under the hood. Does this actually free up more horse power or just allow the engine to Rev quicker? Any idea what the expected gains are from this?
BTW, thanks for the belt sizes.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (KCMTNBIKER)*

Her ya go from eurosports site...It's the same thing just cheeper
http://www.eurosportacc.com/udp.htm


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I've got the Eurosport pulley and not only does it look good in the bay, but I got correctly sized belts, color instructions and all bolts required for install. I picked it up for $140 and it was a worthwhile investment.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_I've got the Eurosport pulley and not only does it look good in the bay, but I got correctly sized belts, color instructions and all bolts required for install. I picked it up for $140 and it was a worthwhile investment.









does it come with the belts? are they the same size as stock?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, the Eurosport comes with a new Serpentine belt and V-belt... and they are smaller than stock to accommodate the smaller pulley. Everything installs great, so if you need to do belts, why not get the pulley?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

Just to compare stock and the e-bay part


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (pozer)*

Wow, that is allot smaller.


----------



## VeeDubwalter (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gti)*

Would you recommend the eurosport version over the random ebay one? I assume they wouldn't be difficult to make w/ a CNC machine and a good mapping program. But if others have used them with no problems then I guess no harm right? Save some money.


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

anybody put there pullies on yet?.. im very interested in this BUy and want to know the part number for the belt neccessary!... i dont have power steering so, what am i going to need.. just the serpentine belt?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (whytie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whytie* »_anybody put there pullies on yet?.. im very interested in this BUy and want to know the part number for the belt neccessary!... i dont have power steering so, what am i going to need.. just the serpentine belt?

do you have A/C? just get some string and measure your pulleys when you bolt the new one on, then measure the length of string and find a 6 rib belt in that size.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
do you have A/C? just get some string and measure your pulleys when you bolt the new one on, then measure the length of string and find a 6 rib belt in that size.


hey man, Salsa already did the leg work... just read 

_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Sorry for the delay








The Power steering V belt size is- top width=11mm
Effective length=735mm
Serp Belt size 6 rib Effective length=1105mm
So take these numbers and get the belt of your choice










Go to the local Pepboys and get 2 belts, one 11x735, and one 61105 








i did order a pulley, and just got it in the mail Saturday. I do have to say its is VERY light and looks very well made, BUT i have just a single issue, it appears that one of the ribs in the Serp. belt is just slightly off center, it might not be an issue rite now, but you can tell. hopefully it does not cause the belt to sit funny and wear out pre-mature









_Modified by redzone98 at 7:43 AM 4-16-2007_


_Modified by redzone98 at 9:36 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*

No issues..I'v been running it for a while now..no problems yet...but I'v only reved it to 7,200 rpms.......Oh wait thats the rev limiter


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

nope, no ac, no power steering. im definetly interested in this buy. seems alot more worth 30$ than the same thing for 150 only colored and "unorthodox" stamped on it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (whytie)*

*** UPDATE ***

I JUST installed this Underdrive pulley, and im not 100% sure if the part numbers for the belt sizes listed above.
im using a 6x1114 and its TIGHT, also the 11x735 is also super tight
is it possible that these pullies are slightly different in overall diameter???
the Pulley IS totally noticable, especially in 1st and 2nd gears, the car revs quicker no doubt
its sad tho, the Belts cost more than the pulley









_Modified by redzone98 at 6:54 PM 4-20-2007_


_Modified by redzone98 at 6:54 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats everyones experience with the UDP and using your AC, power steering, and alternator? Anyone notice a huge drop in performance of accessories or was it pretty much the same?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Most UDPs don't really make any noticable impact on your accessories, but they do work the same way as a lightweight flywheel does - reduce rotating mass on the crank and "free up" hp... your motor doesn't make any more, but it puts a tiny bit more to the ground.
However, be careful if you run a lot of extras (aftermarket fogs, lights, subs, high powered head units) because you can kill the alternator. That shouldn't be an issue unless, like I said, you've added a lot of things to the car that drain more power than the car was initially designed to support - that's why cars with power windows, etc, usually have higher output alternators.
FYI - the 120 A alt from the VR6/Passat 2.0 ABA will bolt onto the A3 cars, but it does cause a little more drag (so some of the underdriving benefits are lost, but still better than stock). The power output will end up at about 90-100 A underdriven, so it will work if you had a 90 stock.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

Towards the end of last year I had a batch of stock sized lightweight crank pulleys made up for some of the guys on this forum... 
I brought the car to the same dynojet before and after installation and found between 5-6 whp with no change other than the pulley... on a bone stock 140k A3... SAE correction factor was the same... ambient temps were within 2 degrees as well...
I do not know if the results I saw apply to these underdrive pulleys (mentioned above) however, only for the special batch I had made... 

hope this helps,
Peter T.
_Modified by Peter Tong at 8:28 PM 4-20-2007_


_Modified by Peter Tong at 3:53 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Oh yeah*

BELT SIZES ARE NOT UNIVERSAL FOR ALL UDP'S. DIFFERENT PULLEYS ARE OR CAN BE DIFFERENT SIZES.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Oh yeah (ninety9gl)*

My pulley came in a few days ago and I also picked up the belt sizes that SalsaGTI had posted. I will try them and see what happens.
Dammm, both belts cost me $66 cdn.!!! 
The pulley cost me $40 U.S. with shipping!!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Peter's Stuff is first rate...A1 Quality...and he is a hell of a nice guy.
If your worried about not charging properly...or are running a Supercharger...Get pully's from "Peter Tong"......It's money well spent








And the reason I underdrive my car is ...I run AC and power steering.....Because no woman on earth will ride with you in the heat of the summer with no AC......And trying to tell her it makes your car faster...will only cause her to give you the look...the one that says....Don't call me again until you get a car that has AC....bucause 2-65 windows down AC fokes up her hair

















_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:37 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Dude, you're too funny!


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

so true too
heh, I guess that's why
she always wants to take 
her car. 
She's got a mk4 2.0, her car
def. feels like it dosn't lose as 
much power with the ac on as
my mk3. of topic but I was just 
curious if that's typical. 
Btw I wish I got in on that batch.
They look real sick.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

hey has someone ever checked the balence of the stock pully. I understand that it is a harmonic balencer. if the stock pully is ballenced onto itself than another lighter ballenced pully is awesome. I have never gotten one because I cant get an answer. "is the stock pully's ballence, set to ballence the bottom end?"


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (hookdub)*

Damm, no time this weekend to put it on but next weekend FO SHO!!!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (hookdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookdub* »_hey has someone ever checked the balence of the stock pully. I understand that it is a harmonic balencer. if the stock pully is ballenced onto itself than another lighter ballenced pully is awesome. I have never gotten one because I cant get an answer. "is the stock pully's ballence, set to ballence the bottom end?"

Not on four cylinders - the vast, vast majority of them are all internally balanced. Your crankshaft pulley doesn't make a difference.
I hesitate to say "all" are, but as far as I'm aware there are none that are balanced by the crankshaft pulley. That's more of an issue on V6 and V8 motors - take a look at a 4-cyl crank pulley and see how simple it is, then look at a pulley for a 6- or 8-cyl.
Hell, you could run the car without it - but you wouldn't be using your alternator, water pump (unless it's t-belt driven).


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Pete, what ever happened to this GB... i heard it was getting done, then just stopped hearging about it.
did it fall through?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (redzone98)*

The thread got blackholed... didn't fall through though










_Modified by Peter Tong at 2:58 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Would you consider running another batch of Stock sized pulleys. Im sure you caoul unload a bunch on supercharger guys.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (hookdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookdub* »_Would you consider running another batch of Stock sized pulleys. Im sure you caoul unload a bunch on supercharger guys.

Hi,
I do have some extras, but I likely won't make another batch... (too much other stuff competing for time and resources these days)







.
As an extra benefit - I have noticed that mileage is up a bit, and when the AC is on, it doesn't seem to drag on the car nearly as much as it did previously...
with best regards,
Peter T.


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

purchased one of these last night.. when i install i will post what belt size i used.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i just purchased one. 
About timing belts, I bought a: 43.6" 1107mm Serpantine belt isntead of a 1105 serpantine belt because i couldn't find one anywhere. Is that OK or should i keep looking for a 1105mm?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Oh yeah (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_BELT SIZES ARE NOT UNIVERSAL FOR ALL UDP'S. DIFFERENT PULLEYS ARE OR CAN BE DIFFERENT SIZES.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

I Bought the same one he bought.
Also when i try to remove the allens that hold the pulley, the pulley spins backwards. Is it bad for the pulley to spin backwards? Doesn't it directly affect cam timing? won't i lose time?







question.


_Modified by ctuagent117 at 2:03 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

If the timing belt is on, you shouldn't lose time... however, you should be careful not to rotate the motor backwards like that. It doesn't really effect your intermediate shaft or crank (since no matter which way it turns, the pistons just move up and down) but when you crank the motor the wrong way the cam rotates backwards, and it gets worn in a direction that it wasn't wearing in (sort of like your tires).
I would hold the crank still with a socket while you tighten the pulley.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

ah, so if i hold the bolt (19mm 12 point?) the pulley won't spin. Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_ah, so if i hold the bolt (19mm 12 point?) the pulley won't spin. Gotcha, thanks.

I don't get it...... 12 point?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

screw it, im just going to take it to school and take an impact to it. I should have it in by thursday, i'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_
I don't get it...... 12 point?









To turn the crank (or hold it still while you turn something on it) you need to use a 12 point socket, not a normal 6 point or 6 sided socket...


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_screw it, im just going to take it to school and take an impact to it. I should have it in by thursday, i'll let you all know how it goes.

The pulley itself is only attached using those 4 allen head bolts... why would you impact them? I'm assuming you're having problems getting them off?..
To be honest, I'm having a hard time imagining putting a 6mm allen socket on an impact gun. You'd still have to hold the crank still or the impact is going to rotate it backwards.
Easiest thing to do would be to use wrenches, have somebody hold the crank still while you break the allen bolts loose... maybe use some PB blaster... then tap the pulley off with a rubber mallet.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_screw it, im just going to take it to school and take an impact to it. I should have it in by thursday, i'll let you all know how it goes.

An air wrench (not impact) worked fine for me.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

right, so have someone hold the crank with a socket, while i break the bolts loose, correct?
I couldnt find an adapter for the allen to put it on an impact, so that scratches that idea.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_right, so have someone hold the crank with a socket, while i break the bolts loose, correct?
I couldnt find an adapter for the allen to put it on an impact, so that scratches that idea.

That outta work... Depending on if it's been taken off recently or not, can def take some elbow grease (or, as I said, PB Blaster...).
If the pulley's on good, though, how long has it been since you did your timing belt? You have to take the pulley off to do it, might want to do both at once... Rockauto.com sells a beck/arnley tensioner and timing belt set for a very reasonable price.
Or, if you're gonna pay someone to do the timing belt, might as well hold on to the UDP and belts and have them just install those when they finish your timing belt instead of the origional parts.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

I got my timing belt done last year.. I wish i waited, if i knew then what i know now, i could of done it myself and saved me 300 bones.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

I've got that same pulley. I think I ended up having to get a belt for a honda to fit correctly. It's weird though cause it's all polished and pretty, unlike anything else under my hood.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

shoot, i stripped out the bolts, i got 2 out, but i need to remove two more. any ideaS?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone run this on a non-ps non-a/c setup yet?? I just ordered one so we'll see how it turns out...


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

ordered 2 yesterday for me and lowa2.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

becareful with the allens...you guys don't want to be in my position, makse sure you hammer the frikin socket on there and use a quality snap on/craftsman bit..i wish i had.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*

I just ordered one. And Im gonna get the belts from eurosport, they have the serp. belt for 22.95 and the vbelt for 7.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

..and autozone has them both for 25 dollars


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_I just ordered one. And Im gonna get the belts from eurosport, they have the serp. belt for 22.95 and the vbelt for 7.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not all UDP are the same, those belts might not work.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
not all UDP are the same, those belts might not work.

True


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
not all UDP are the same, those belts might not work.


EDITED FOR CLARITY

Underdrive Pulleys from Different aftermarket manufactures MAY be different sizes. use spacific sizes based on manufacturer and application
BTW the "Ebay" pully is : (cerp)6x1115 and (vbelt)11x735
:these sizes are on the smaller size of my application, i would go with a longer CERP belt if you have access to it
_Modified by redzone98 at 8:51 AM 5-2-2007_


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:53 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*

Well, I was going with the sizes posted by Salsa Gti, and thats the sizes eurosport has on their site. But you just posted a diferent size, so I gotta do some research.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i got my stupid stripped bolts out if anyone cares.
How come the stock pulley (IIRC) has only 4 holes, but the ebay one has 5? or the bolts
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

edited for idiocy.



_Modified by independent77 at 3:26 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

It's for the little pimple on the timing belt pully.....you did line it up with the hole did you not......hope so or it will wobble and sheer the bolts off


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_It's for the little pimple on the timing belt pully.....you did line it up with the hole did you not......hope so or it will wobble and sheer the bolts off









got to it before me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

my car is sitting on a lift at school, i don't have the new pulley in yet and i forgot what my old one looked like. I never noticed the 5th one on the OE pulley. 
thanks guys.



_Modified by ctuagent117 at 9:49 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_i got my stupid stripped bolts out if anyone cares.
How come the stock pulley (IIRC) has only 4 holes, but the ebay one has 5? or the bolts
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

I also stripped 2 of the four bolts. Dammit!!! 
My E-Bay pulley has only four bolt holes.
How did you manage to get your other 2 bolts out?


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_
I also stripped 2 of the four bolts. Dammit!!! 
How did you manage to get your other 2 bolts out?

Get a bolt extractor.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*

Do your new Ebay pulleys have a timing mark?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_
I also stripped 2 of the four bolts. Dammit!!! 
My E-Bay pulley has only four bolt holes.
How did you manage to get your other 2 bolts out?

First try using a triple something socket...the same bit you use to take off the CV drive axles. if it's not completely stripped, those usually get it out.
if that doesn't work, hit the face with something the size of the face. see if it shocks it off. 
The method i used got it out easier than i would of if i didn't strip the bolt at all...hammer a 12mm 12point socket onto the bolt. it'll be real tight.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
not all UDP are the same, those belts might not work.

Just did some searching on the belt sizes from their site, their part number matches the one that Salsa posted. These pulleys are seeming closer and closer together each time.. the eurosport has a nice blue color though. . Ebay one would match nice with a polished manifold.
If anyone deicdes to buy any of these, this is 10 dollars more, but comes with belt size and instructions and the exact weight is told..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V



_Modified by ctuagent117 at 10:36 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (ctuagent117)*

Im waiting for someone to be the guinny pig, and see how well the eurosport belts fit the E-bay pully.
*Edit:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_I just ordered one. And Im gonna get the belts from eurosport, they have the serp. belt for 22.95 and the vbelt for 7.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let us know how they fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 7:20 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

SalsaGTI has already told you all how it fits..those belts are the same size that he posted worked, cross reference the part numbers on the site with the info salsa has given.
6pk1105


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Good deal. I guess I was just asking for reasurance that they fit.
Cheers mate.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

First> Are the OEM bolts for the UCP still good for the E-Bay UCP?
2nd> Because the E-Bay one is aluminum do you use a lower torque setting to tighten the bolts?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

first>yes. However, i got new bolts from napa because 1)they're purple..and they look good on silver. 2) there a 12mm head..not a hex so they're easier to remove next time.
2nd? What are torque specs? i just tighten them down gently yet firmly.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Regular bolts actually aren't a bad idea... The allen-head is convenient because it does half of the other parts on the car, but it's not a good idea for something like a pulley... mainly because it's easy to strip the heads out, especially depending on who cranked it back on when they did the timing belt.
A little anti-seize wouldn't hurt, though.
Factory torque specs should be fine... I'd imagine that over-tightening the aluminum pulley would be worse than over-tightening the stock piece, but it should (has) to be the exact same thickness (for the belts to line up, though I guess it's possible that the inner portion of the pulley might not be as thick as to further reduce weight).
Regardless, the way these bolt on, it should be good if you snug it up. A lot of cars are just impacted on with the center nut, not attached like this. I'd tighten it up criss-crossing like a tire, check the torque specs if you want but as long as you get it on as snug as hand-tools allow, you should be fine.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone get belt info for those of us who are running without A/C and without P/S??


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

anyone ever find out the REAL length of the 6rib serp belt required?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

what 'real' length..all the lengths posted have been millimeters off. I think they'll all fit, however, i may be going with a 1118, should be a bit easier to install, and if it's too big, then i'll do the 1105. Just buy 3 or 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

just thinking...if the V belt that runs the PS pump is not as wide as OE, and just the crank pulley is not as wide, what about the other pulley that the v belt operates, won't it be too small in width?
the original V belt width is 11.5, this one is 11. what will happen to the other pulleys? they still want an 11.5..right?



_Modified by ctuagent117 at 6:08 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

I gave up trying to get the 2 bolts off that I stripped so I am getting my cousin at the VW dealership to get them off for me this coming Saturday. Once that is all said and done I will be posting my thoughts on the new pulley and any gains I may feel if any.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (mk3gti)*

The cheap pulley works fine, from what I see, and has enough meat to drill for the SDS magnets.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_I gave up trying to get the 2 bolts off that I stripped so I am getting my cousin at the VW dealership to get them off for me this coming Saturday. Once that is all said and done I will be posting my thoughts on the new pulley and any gains I may feel if any.










you mean to tell me your too weak to pound a 12 point 12mm socket on a soft allen head?


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Tried that but the socket wouldn't go on. 
No biggie, it'll come off this weekend.


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

i ended up taking an air chizzle to 3 of the 4 bolts. they were ceased in there pretty bad, no matter which method i tried they werent budging, so i have to hit up the stealership for new bolts though, i guess its a smarter idea anyways. actually scratch that idea, hardware store should sell something relative, i hate the whole allen design.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i went to napa instead of the dealer...i wasn't going to deal with allens again.
I *JUST* i nstalled my pulley. i'm going to take a shower, have some breakfast and take a trip and tell you guys if what/if i felt anything.


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (whytie)*

a good trick is before you try removing the bolts, put the allen socket on each of them and hit it with a hammer to shock the bolt. it also helps to make 100% sure the allen socket is seated all the way down in the bolt.it helps with the axle bolts too.
<-- has the UR underdrive pully and ac delete


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_just thinking...if the V belt that runs the PS pump is not as wide as OE, and just the crank pulley is not as wide, what about the other pulley that the v belt operates, won't it be too small in width?
the original V belt width is 11.5, this one is 11. what will happen to the other pulleys? they still want an 11.5..right?

As long as it fits in the groove and is tight enough, it should be fine. A thinner belt (not THAT much thinner, but this isn't) would just fit further down in the groove.
Worst case scenario, you could probably use the wider one, you'd just have the opposite situation - it would stick out of the groove in the (crank) pulley a little bit, but it should still fit in the groove (just not as far in).
Oh, and on a sidenote, the other pulley is your water pump.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

Installed








I only feel it on first and second gear, it doesn't really rev happier at idle, but when your accelerating and your about to change gears, you notice that the throttle responce is a bit more jumpy. 
well worth the cost.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Awesome!!! I can't wait!!!
You got the E-Bay one, right?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

yup yup. 
Looks good in the engine bay too. nice little piece to show off.
have fun with it.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine will be here sometime later in the week.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

bet the dudes like 'gee, i wonder why i'm selling so many of these'


----------



## opi_0dd (Apr 24, 2007)

all the reason for him to post up / make more to sell!
so, if a person had a supercharger kit, this ebay pulley would make their kit run at less psi because it is a smaller diameter than the stock one?
can anyone suggest a place that sells crank pulleys that are the same size as stock but lighter? or are they all smaller except for custom ones like that guy said his friend made on the 1st page?
also, how badly would it underdrive a supercharger do you think, by how much boost, if it does that?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (opi_0dd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *opi_0dd* »_so, if a person had a supercharger kit, this ebay pulley would make their kit run at less psi because it is a smaller diameter than the stock one?
can anyone suggest a place that sells crank pulleys that are the same size as stock but lighter? or are they all smaller except for custom ones like that guy said his friend made on the 1st page?
also, how badly would it underdrive a supercharger do you think, by how much boost, if it does that?


_Quote, originally posted by *vwGolf00* »_If you get the crank pulley from EcsTuning i hear you get the extra hp without a decrease in your accessories. It's a non-under drive pulley and if you want to keep your accessories at the same speed then this would be your best bet... i just don't know if you would have the remove this pulley like you would have to remove the underdrive one if you got Turbo or supercharge

I'm not sure how much the pulley should effect the sc, but it should do enough to render the charger pointless. Maybe a smaller pulley for the sc ("stage 2", "power pulley") might offset that, but then again you'd be wasting the stage 2 pulley underdriving it... But don't they have charger pulleys that are even smaller, usually requiring a head gasket spacer? That might offset it enough.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

Peter Tong was making lightweight non-underdrive crank pullies.


----------



## opi_0dd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

ill just put the stock back in when the time came..
crank pulley best for n/a powah anyways


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_yup yup. 
Looks good in the engine bay too. nice little piece to show off.
have fun with it.

Post some pics buddy!!!


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i'll post some celly pics tomorrow


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_i went to napa instead of the dealer...

What are the specs on the bolts. So I know what to ask for when I go get them.


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

I'm doing a 16V aba swap. Would it be difficult to machine this peict so it'll line up?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrujillo1991* »_I'm doing a 16V aba swap. Would it be difficult to machine this peict so it'll line up?


I would think so... I know there's something that needs to be done, but most of the people who make the crank pulley for the hybrid motors are somewhat vague about it... Might want to talk to BBM or something.
I'm actually surprised there isn't something out there from somone to work as a UDP on a 16v/ABA hybrid.
Seeing as BBM says they machine them there, perhaps they could do yours.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
I would think so... I know there's something that needs to be done, but most of the people who make the crank pulley for the hybrid motors are somewhat vague about it... Might want to talk to BBM or something.
I'm actually surprised there isn't something out there from somone to work as a UDP on a 16v/ABA hybrid.
Seeing as BBM says they machine them there, perhaps they could do yours.

Don't you just machine 6mm off the mounting side of the pulley?


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Don't you just machine 6mm off the mounting side of the pulley?

That's what I've read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyone who has one: Do you see any possible problems? Too thin?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (opi_0dd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *opi_0dd* »_
also, how badly would it underdrive a supercharger do you think, by how much boost, if it does that?

why would you do that, your throwing away any gains the supercharger has given you..


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WanganLLama* »_a good trick is before you try removing the bolts, put the allen socket on each of them and hit it with a hammer to shock the bolt. it also helps to make 100% sure the allen socket is seated all the way down in the bolt.it helps with the axle bolts too.
<-- has the UR underdrive pully and ac delete


tried that NUMERous times, and it wouldnt budge, hit up the hardware store and got some new bolts, non hex design. fits like a charm, even got them in chrome to add to the bling


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

going out to take pics of mine installed.. ill try to show the belt i used too if its in the right position..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (whytie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whytie* »_going out to take pics of mine installed.. ill try to show the belt i used too if its in the right position..

Ill be waiting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

here you go..








and the top view...


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

sorry for the bad pics, my bunny is still in her production stages, so my oily fingerprints are all over and stuff but, i tried to get the belt too but yea... blew my mind..


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

my bolts are purple








purple+chrome=sex


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_
purple+chrome=sex

Haaaaa. Nice!!!








Thanx for the pics whytie.


_Modified by mk3gti at 8:25 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (mk3gti)*

Finally done with the install. Yep, feels a bit more jumpy and pulls slightly more in first and second. Worth the $40 US (including shipping). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone know the weight of the Ebay pulley?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

these are easier to machine for a 16v sepentine setup because the aluminum is softer than steel and the centering ring goes all the way through, unlike the stock ABA pulley which loses its centering ring when you machine it. Its closer to 5.5mm than 6mm you take off the back, look at the 8v and 16v timing gears and measure the difference. 
peter tong makes a lightweight stock pulley that would be perfect for supercharged cars, I bet he would even make an overdrive one for more boost or machine the back for a 16v for you if you asked him, or both if your gonna get crazy. I have one of his ABA block off plates on my turbo ABA and the quality is top notch.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (relmonte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *relmonte* »_Does anyone know the weight of the Ebay pulley?

If you only asked me yesterday morning..... 
A few other guys have the same E-Bay pulley. Check the first post of this thread. I think I included the link and it might say the weight there.


_Modified by mk3gti at 4:07 AM 5-13-2007_


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

The first link doesn't mention the weight and doesn't come with instructions. The 2nd link, pulley weighs 1lb 12oz and comes with instructions and belt size chart but no belts. Eurosport pulley weighs 7.6 ounces and come with belts. 
To make a final decision I need to know the weight of the first pulley.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (relmonte)*

I'll have to weigh it when i change cams in my car......but i'm verry sure it's not 1 pound 12 oz...........I dont think it weighs anything.....i had to put my bently on top of it to keep it from floating arround in my garage


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I'll have to weigh it when i change cams in my car......but i'm verry sure it's not 1 pound 12 oz...........I dont think it weighs anything.....i had to put my bently on top of it to keep it from floating arround in my garage























The 1lb 12oz pulley was the 2nd Ebay pulley that's $10 more. I emailed the Ebay seller in regards to the weight of the less expensive pulley but I haven't received a response yet.


_Modified by relmonte at 5:09 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (relmonte)*

Even if you don't see any huge power gains -- its worth it to save your belt driven accessories -- since the bearings in your alternator will like you more if you don't make them spin at 7k all the time with the motor I mean..........since they are underdriven - for example.......well thats if you have a high-winder N/A motor.......
on a FI car I think it makes for good ego bling and thats its..... Since I would imagine the gain will be so minor in comparison to the added power of forced induction.......


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (dhutchvento)*

I don't care about bling, I want to get the most for my money








I'm leaning toward Eurosport because of weight and it comes with everything you need to do the job except the tools.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lol. looks like your getting jipped then.


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_Lol. looks like your getting jipped then.


Thanks!
4 pages with me starting the 5th, and no one knows the weight of the pulley they installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (relmonte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *relmonte* »_I don't care about bling, I want to get the most for my money








I'm leaning toward Eurosport because of weight and it comes with everything you need to do the job except the tools.


i hear ya there man, this pulley is worth the 50$ in belts and pulley costs tho.
eurosport is a high quality piece, but for 129$ ? id 2nd think it


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

i hear ya there man, this pulley is worth the 50$ in belts and pulley costs tho.
eurosport is a high quality piece, but for 129$ ? id 2nd think it

I'm glad you said that redzone98 - Can anyone tell me the total cost of the Ebay pulley and belts (screws too for those that needed them). I can't even get the guy that's selling them on Ebay to tell me what the weight is










_Modified by relmonte at 12:37 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*

He's doing his research... which is a good idea, if you're familiar with what damage can be caused by imperfect pulleys.
Most retail pulleys for just about any car cost at least that, if not more. $129 or 159 is very reasonable for a UDP.
Isn't there an ebay pulley that *does* tell you the weight on the auction and provide you with belt numbers? There's quite a few of them out there...
Might not be a bad idea to get an "ebay UDP ID" thread going so people know which pulley they have and what applies to it...


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:19 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_He's doing his research... which is a good idea, if you're familiar with what damage can be caused by imperfect pulleys.
Most retail pulleys for just about any car cost at least that, if not more. $129 or 159 is very reasonable for a UDP.
*Isn't there an ebay pulley that *does* tell you the weight on the auction and provide you with belt numbers? There's quite a few of them out there...*
Might not be a bad idea to get an "ebay UDP ID" thread going so people know which pulley they have and what applies to it...

_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:19 PM 5-14-2007_

Yes - 1lb 12oz, I'm trying to find out the weight of the least expensive one. The 1lb 12oz pulley comes with belt size chart.


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

wouldve weighed mine but its already installed and i already put up the pics


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (whytie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whytie* »_wouldve weighed mine but its already installed and i already put up the pics


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Hi Redzone, 
I noticed your Ebay pulley in the FS section? Any reason why?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi Redzone, 
I noticed your Ebay pulley in the FS section? Any reason why?

found this in another FS add.

_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_bought these a week ago but then the car killed the trans,* so im scraping the project.*


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

I've got a brand new one to sell too. Purchased a supercharger before I had a chance to install it. It's still sitting on the bench.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (independent77)*

Ah... that kind of bites...


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Ah... that kind of bites...









true, if i let broken transmissions keep down, i would have given up 7 years ago.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (independent77)*

I just got my Ebay pulley yesterday, looks like a really nicely made piece.
Does anyone have the belt size for the Power steering.. i don't have A/C in the car so its a shorter belt..


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi Redzone, 
I noticed your Ebay pulley in the FS section? Any reason why?



i had my transmission let go, so im gathering money from all my 'go fast goodies"
has nuuuuuthing to do with quality or what ever you may wanna think

_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
true, if i let broken transmissions keep down, i would have given up 7 years ago.

some people dont have the disposable income you have 



_Modified by redzone98 at 1:49 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
i had my transmission let go, so im gathering money from all my 'go fast goodies"


I ordered a chip the day before mine went... that was kind of annoying. Then again, according to the shop and VW my trans was a DSQ code and the tag on the fuel pump access panel said the car should have had a CHE in it, so I don't know if anything funny was done to the car...


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
some people dont have the disposable income you have 


i have killed 4 transmissions. 
each replacement has cost $50 or less.
a few bucks for new seals, and swapped in over aweekend for free.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (independent77)*

or free for that matter, just have to look around for parts cars or deals.


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Right, so I have read through this entire thread from the first page, and now I am definitely interested in throwing one of these in my car. My main concern is the difficulty of the install and the quality of the product (tossed up between getting the one from the classifieds and getting the eurosport one). Can anyone shed a little light on the difficulty of the job? I have P&P'ed a TB and installed it, and replaced a valve cover gasket engine wise, though I have done a ton of isht with suspension steering and exhaust. thanks in advance guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (95GolfIIIGL)*

Take off the belts, the 4 allen bolts and you'll probably have to tap the pulley off with a rubber mallet. If you have to fight with it, maybe 45 minutes.


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

Seriously? I thought it was a huge deal. Or am I thinking timing belt for a huge difficult deal? Oh, and thanks!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (95GolfIIIGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GolfIIIGL* »_Seriously? I thought it was a huge deal. Or am I thinking timing belt for a huge difficult deal? Oh, and thanks!

Hardest thing is probably going to be breaking those 4 bolts loose without actually breaking them... They tend to get cranked down much harder than they need to be, and the allen heads aren't too hard to strip if you aren't careful (sometimes it's unavoidable).
IMHO it's about as involved as a tune-up is.
If you need to do your timing belt, though, might was well do them both at the same time... taking off the crank pulley is half (maybe 1/3 or 1/4) of the job anyway.


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (mk3gti)*

I've got one for sale if anyone is interested. Bought this off ebay after reading this post then came accross a supercharger a few days later. I never had a chance to install it. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3249530


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (KCMTNBIKER)*

Eurosport sells there belts at: 6x1105 : 10x740
Redzone states that he ran a 6x1115 : 11x735 and says its super tight. 
To me this states that the Eurosport pully is a bit smaller then the ebay one?
None-the-less, I have a e-bay pully in front of me. Just checking the belt sizes.
Im going to to get 6x1115 and 10x740.
Make any sense? Just try to contribute to the thread.











_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:10 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (Gti.1love.1life)*

^^^^^^^^^^what accessories are you running?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*

Nothing other than stock. Power steering / Altinater. 
Is that what you mean.?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (Gti.1love.1life)*

No ac?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*

Im running no ac, no ps. Just alternator, crank, and water pump, took a 39 inch x 6 wide belt.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Eurosport sells there belts at: 6x1105 : 10x740
Redzone states that he ran a 6x1115 : 11x735 and says its super tight. 



yea both belts were on the tight side...
i say were cause im back to stock rite now, 
BTW selling pulley with belts, and a bunch of other things.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (relmonte)*

costed me about 55$ pulley was about 35 shipped. belt was 18 at my local parts place.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_Im running no ac, no ps. Just alternator, crank, and water pump, took a 39 inch x 6 wide belt.

With no V belt you could shave off the V-belt part and save even more wieght off the pulley like Steve @USRT did on his old 16v setup, he took it even further though: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2108527


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Underdrive Crank Pulley (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_No ac?

My bad, yes im running every stock option. AC,PS,and Altinater. (crank/waterpump)
Its my Daily, And I love AC










_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:06 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## TIBBAR-ATTEJ (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (relmonte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *relmonte* »_
...and no one knows the weight of the pulley they installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will weigh mine tonight for you ok? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I put it on, and noticed a wobble, so off it came









After looking at it really close I noticed that the stock pulley has a larger locating post on the back than this pulley, may have made a difference, maybe not. 
What I did notice is that the machined bolt holes in this ebay pulley are slightly larger than the stock pulley. I can put the stock pulley on, start all 4 bolts but do not run them all the way in and the pulley has almost zero play as the holes for the bolts in the stock pulley are much tighter clearance. Now this ebay pulley, start 4 bolts, and there is some play noticable, which I believe was causing my wobble due to the pulley not being exactly centered. 
Anyone have any ideas on how to truely center this pulley? It gets centered by these 4 bolt holes, and if they are not the right clearance, then getting a perfect center will be next to impossible.
Anyone who replaced the allen head bolts with regular hardware notice if the bolts were any tighter in the holes?

Maybe I will try some cap bolts so I get the slightly larger bolt shoulder diameter where they go through the ebay pulley holes.
Maybe wrap the bolt threads right under the allen head with some tape to take up the excess and assist in getting them centered.
Anyone else have any other ideas? 
I will post the weight of this ebay pulley later tonight or tomorrow for sure for those that are wondering.
Sorry about the novel, but I'd rather explain my dilema in detail once instead of answering 20 questions later.
Let the suggestions start flowing.....and thanks


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (TIBBAR-ATTEJ)*

If you are going to weigh it...
... can you also measure the outside diameter of it?
Thanks!


----------



## TIBBAR-ATTEJ (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_If you are going to weigh it...
... can you also measure the outside diameter of it?
Thanks!

Sure can, inside the grooves or from the top of the grooves? 
Would you like that in metric or our f*&%$d up system?
Also, to note: Not all ABA 2.0L have the same belts. I tried all the sizes listed and none of them were close, I did manage to get some that worked, and I will post my belt numbers tonight also.
I looked on the parts guys computer, and there were different listings for GL cars with & w/o AC vs other models with & w/o AC. Just a heads up from my 3 trips to 3 auto parts stores to find a set of belts that would work.
Anyone else experience pulley/belt wobble at idle?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (TIBBAR-ATTEJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIBBAR-ATTEJ* »_
Sure can, inside the grooves or from the top of the grooves? 
Would you like that in metric or our f*&%$d up system?

Just on the "outer lip" would be fine. If you have the stock crank pulley as well please measure that one also. I am trying to do some calculations for alternator output and I need the measurements of both stock and the underdrive pulley. 
Please use our [email protected]#$*d up system.


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

After revisiting this thread, I'm going to just pop for the EuroSport pulley.


----------



## TIBBAR-ATTEJ (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_
Just on the "outer lip" would be fine. If you have the stock crank pulley as well please measure that one also. I am trying to do some calculations for alternator output and I need the measurements of both stock and the underdrive pulley. 
Please use our [email protected]#$*d up system.









No problem, well except my stock pulley is on my car so measuring it may not be that easy, maybe someone who already installed one will help out and measure up the stock pulley, anyone?
I'll see if I can get in there to measure it.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (TIBBAR-ATTEJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIBBAR-ATTEJ* »_
I put it on, and noticed a wobble, so off it came









After looking at it really close I noticed that the stock pulley has a larger locating post on the back than this pulley, may have made a difference, maybe not. 
What I did notice is that the machined bolt holes in this ebay pulley are slightly larger than the stock pulley. I can put the stock pulley on, start all 4 bolts but do not run them all the way in and the pulley has almost zero play as the holes for the bolts in the stock pulley are much tighter clearance. Now this ebay pulley, start 4 bolts, and there is some play noticable, which I believe was causing my wobble due to the pulley not being exactly centered. 
Anyone have any ideas on how to truely center this pulley? It gets centered by these 4 bolt holes, and if they are not the right clearance, then getting a perfect center will be next to impossible.


The bolt holes do not center the pulley. The center hole should be machined so that its almost an interference fit on the hub...to ensure that the pulley is exactly centered... if its not then the pulley is junk


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, you guys are still keeping this alive?
I still have mine on for 3 months now. I love it, and it was cheap. Just put it on and stop worrying.
I only have to complaints about this thing that i've noticed in these 3 months.
1)There are no timing marks! So I had to switch back and forth when timing was neccessary..hardly a big deal but was still an annoyance.
2)My AC doesn't cool as well as it use to. Before it'd make my eyes dry, even in 90 degree heat, now it's cool but not nearly as freezing cold as it use to be.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

For the AC put a thermometer in the center vent, close the other vents, turn OFF recirc, close the doors, turn the AC ON, and rev the engine to 1500rpms. The outlet temp should be 35-45 degrees F. If it's above that, you might be undercharged. 
Too bad there isn't a way of seeing the RPMs of the compressor before and after the pulley install. If it's an underdrive pulley well, it's turning slower and making less pressure and not getting as cold and you could try adding a little regiferant. Please take it to the dealer or some reputable shop







none of this napa junk.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (97VWJett)*

"Too bad there isn't a way of seeing the RPMs of the compressor before and after the pulley install."
If someone would give me the the UDP diameter, the stock crank diameter, and the ac pulley diameter I could figure this out.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

Take the car to a dealer? Napa junk?








My car will NEVER EVER IN HELL see a dealer.
R134a is R134a as far as i'm concerned..that being said, i already checked the pressure on the low side and it is properly charged.


----------



## TIBBAR-ATTEJ (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
The bolt holes do not center the pulley. The center hole should be machined so that its almost an interference fit on the hub...to ensure that the pulley is exactly centered... if its not then the pulley is junk









Cool, thanks for the info, I will look at it today and try to determine what is wrong.
Ok, an update.
Weight of the underdrive pulley, sorry it overloaded my little scale








Diameter of the underdrive pulley: 4.414" or 112.13mm
Belts I used on a 95 Jetta GL with AC and power steering:
Serp is a Duralast 440K6 or 6PK1120
Vbelt is a Gates 7292, 3/8" x 29-7/8" or 9.5/10mm x 760mm.
I will try to get the diameters of all the pulleys later today, as I hope to find the time to try it one more time later today. Wish me luck










_Modified by TIBBAR-ATTEJ at 9:29 AM 7-13-2007_


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

I got peter tongs's lightweight crank pulley installed today.......
its an awesome piece
highly recommended!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

Has anybody used the original bolts, or bolts the original length to put the new pulley on? I just installed a eurosport pulley, and the bolts stuck out the back by and extra 10-15mm or so. They cranked down purty and tight, but I am concerned they might hit something back there that I can;t see. Any experiences?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i used the same length bolts on the Ebay one. 
Looks fine.


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Yeah, the Ebay ones use the same length bolts, but with the eurosport ones, the bolts stick out farther on the back. For anyone interested in the bolt dimensions for the Ebay or Arospeed pulleys, they are 8mm x 45 mm bolts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: And after some digging, measuring, and work, the bolts for the eurosport pulley are 8mm x 30mm, so 15 mm shorter than stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 95GolfIIIGL at 2:01 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (95GolfIIIGL)*

I am very glad to hear that Peter's stock-sized replacement pulley made such an improvement on the dyno. I've got a serp pulley without the balancing stuff that's made from thin steel (super light like MK1 pulleys), not sure where I found it, and I haven't installed it yet (liked the idea of killing harmonics). I've also noticed that certain ABA alternator pulleys are bigger or smaller than others. I think I'm running a smaller one right now (highbeams draw 520W, over 40A), I'll swap to my bigger one when I put on my lighter pulley. Hopefully that'll make as much of a difference as Peter found.
I really didn't think that a lighter crank pulley would make a noticeable difference. The crank weighs ~25 pounds, and the pulley doesn't really have a larger diameter than the stroke. Lightened flywheels make a definite difference on the street, but you're losing a LOT of weight at a fair distance from the axis.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

Ordering mine from Peter Tong right now... can't wait!


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

How much does Peter want for one of his?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

Figured out where my light serp pulley came from, a 1.8L 8V MK3 CL engine (Mono-Motronic throttle body injected), Canadian model. Weighs just under 1 pound 3 ounces (540 grams), and I might lighten it still (not bad for a stock pulley eh?). I might make the tool to cut the serp grooves for a larger alternator pulley, if I can't find a bigger one to swap on.


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

I'm confused by your thoughts on the alternator pulley.
If you are drawing so much due to the headlights, I don't see why you possibly want to slow down the alternator. I would keep a smaller pulley on the alternator to keep it putting out enough power with the smaller crank pulley.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (spoolmy1.8)*

I don't have a smaller crank pulley, it's just light and doesn't have the harmonic balancing stuff. With the engine speeds that I frequently get up to (auto-x), I don't want to spin the alternator too much. Just a thought.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i thought peter tong stopped making pulleys?


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

he's not making anymore.
he just has some left over for some lucky people....


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

i bought the ebay UDP, went on easily. i deleted the AC from the car (it goes topless.
the quality was there and it made an immediate difference.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you.
..although, we all know what an improperly made, dropped, or imbalanced pulley will do to the bottom end


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

Not sure where the hate is coming from, but oh well. Looks like I'm already running the larger alt pulley, so that's taken care of. Alternator voltage is chopped and regulated to ~14.4V anyhow, current limit is the gauge of the windings (and how the three phases are connected). What little load there is from accelerating the alternator rotor can be reduced by pulleys. As for me, I'm chasing the last few % in this 8V without springing for ITB's, so any chance has to be taken.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

Ok I have a Eurosport Lighten Flywheel. With that my AC doesn't work well with the idle, I had to raise the idle, because otherwise the engine almost cuts out from the ac load.
Doesn't anyone experience similar with this underdrive pully + ac? 
How does it feel without the ps? I could live without the ps, I'm not sure about the ac. Sometimes we have a hot one in CA.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

Peak amp output from the alt would be lower... but not enough that it should be an issue. If someone is actually concerned about it, there are ways to compensate for it.
The pulley shouldn't make a difference with a/c or power steering... the lightweight flywheel (how light??!?) might have had an issue with idle and a/c because it has less inertia... which is the same reason they suck going uphill or maintaining highway speed... less inertia means drag effects the engine easier. My Eurospec flywheel doesn't have an issue with a/c on at idle, though.
An underdrive pulley is lighter and reduces inertia, but it also reduces drag from the accessories and it isn't a significant enough change in weight that it would be a catch 22 like a flywheel... It shouldn't cause a problem with the performance of the accessories or idle speed with them running.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

The real bummer is I got the lightened flywheel with 1 pin, not 2; So I couldn't use the 16v pp. I bet you got the one with 2 pins eh? 
The lightened flywheel is like 8 pounds or something nuts. I think I fixed the problem raising the idle though. A beefy cam will fix the ac problem, I'm sure.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

No, a beefy cam will make it worse. The idle will be more erratic since there's less flywheel momentum to smooth out the loping.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

wow, like a few people said already, stop worrying. I got it 2 months ago, installed it, and just ran it. I've got like 8K Kms on it, no issues whatsoever. 
Woo hoo for cheap ebay pulley!


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_No, a beefy cam will make it worse. The idle will be more erratic since there's less flywheel momentum to smooth out the loping.

I know, it was a joke.


----------



## speaker (Aug 12, 2001)

*pulley*

subscribed


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

so what pulley are people getting for the AEG?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Eurosport pulley on my ABA = <thumbup>
Definitely noticed A difference, car loves to rev and pulls better. Seeming to give me better fuel economy too....


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

i think im going to go with the eurosport one


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_i think im going to go with the eurosport one

you must got money in SoFLA.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

what is the cheaper one?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I paid $139 for my Eurosport pulley from http://www.parts4vws.com, brand new, came with the correct belts, bolts, and instructions. It was on-sale.
It was time to change the belts anyways, so why not get the pulley too?


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

That is the cool thing about parts4vw. performance cafe, and other boutique vw/audi stores; they care about the details.
In reality all these pulley's are the same thing; a piece of metal cnc machined to specs. The belts can be had at Kragen, Autozone, Winchester Auto, or any car store should have belts. I don't really see why you need directions if you have a Bently manual and VWvortex with thousands of members to help you with any questions if you can't already find the info from searching the technical forums.


_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 9:57 PM 8-3-2007_


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_what is the cheaper one?

a cnc'ed ebay el-cheapie


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

righto, a bump, and a warning: DO NOT USe OEM LENGTH BOLTS WITH A EUROSPORT PULLEY! You WILL damage the flange behind the pulley, eventually rupturing a crank seal (major oil leak) and causing a very involved and difficult repair,and if you can;t do it yourself, kiss $400-500 goodbye.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (95GolfIIIGL)*

I haven't driven my car yet but I did start it and throttle response is amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the pulley also came with 2 belts and shorter bolts. 
I didn't need the v belt and I had to buy a different serpentine belt though. (a/c & p/s delete) here are some crappy cell phone pics


----------

